# Relocation



## Mggs (Dec 16, 2022)

Looking to possibly retire to Pennsylvania,Milford and surrounding areas. Also Delaware,Lewes area. Does anyone live around these areas and is it a good place to retire. I’m fairly active,and looking to join a place where other active seniors live.


----------



## Lara (Dec 16, 2022)

Lots of activities in the charming lovely town of Milford...you could walk to New York from there, shovel tons of snow, chop lots of wood to stay warm, knit afghans, sweaters, hats, socks, and make a huge kettle of hot tea everyday. But seriously...it's a charming town and worth it if you're prepared for the harsh winters. Sidewalks outside are slippery, fracture stats are most likely up. But Spring, Summer, and Fall are gorgeous.


----------



## Knight (Dec 17, 2022)

something to consider
https://kcc.kendal.org/news/retirement-tax-planning-pennsylvania-v-delaware/

Taxable Retirement Income
Pennsylvania does not tax distributions from pensions, individual retirement accounts (IRAs), 401Ks or Social Security. Delaware taxes on all of those incomes.

Taking the example of a married couple filing jointly with pensions and IRAs of $100,000, the tax liability in Pennsylvania is $0. In Delaware it is roughly $3,500 by comparison.


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2022)

Pennsylvania Forum - Relocation, Moving, General and Local City Discussions - City-Data Forum

I've never been to Pennsylvania but I have looked at the City Data forums. Seems like there is good information from real locals. Something to consider perusing.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 22, 2022)

Too much winter up there, would not work for me.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> something to consider
> https://kcc.kendal.org/news/retirement-tax-planning-pennsylvania-v-delaware/
> 
> Taxable Retirement Income
> ...


That could bite a chunk out of your discretionary funds.


----------

